# ATITool's Heat phases, How often, how long??



## LYNCHIN (Nov 18, 2007)

I am trying to find out when ATITool does it's heat up phase.  And how often does it use them.  
It seems that it uses the heat up phase at the beginning of artifact scanning, but how long are the heat up phases  I remember on a earlier version of ATITool it told you in the 3D window when the heat up phases started and when they ended.  Did they take that out, or do I need to enable that option somewhere in the menu?  
I find this is the best tool for testing your new Core/Mem clocks when trying to find higher ones.  Does anybody know of another way to test for artifacts besides running 3DMark06?  That program  is very time consuming to say the least.  Thanx


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2007)

its in settings -> scanning

there is no maximum number of heatup phases. the time between them will just get longer and longer giving the appearance that they arent running any more at some point


----------

